# Painted Warhammer Auctions on Ebay



## Painted Warhammer (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am Painted Warhammer and I sell painted Warhammer at auction on Ebay twice weekly. I have been selling Warhammer for 8 years. I sell Warhammer Fantasy, Warhammer 40k & Lord of the Rings. I have items for all budgets and the figures are painted to varying levels, from a very basic standard to Very Good Gaming Standard. You can follow me on Facebook. I share links to the auctions on Ebay and also to slide shows of all the items coming up for sale. I hope to see some of you there.


----------

